
So you want a job in venture capital? - rudevc
http://rude.vc/kame
======
throwaway2016a
I was always under the impression that there is a ceiling unless you have the
money to buy into the fund yourself. Is there any hope for someone who wants
to get into the industry but can't afford to spend a few hundred thousand or
million to buy in?

~~~
hkmurakami
Yes you can source a few killer deals as a principal and make partner. Look at
NEA which did this recently.

------
bognition
google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lEiHjYk...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:lEiHjYkX_YIJ:markbivens.com/m/archives/so-
you-want-a-job-in-venture-capital+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

